# handy blog and list of free vst plugins



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Powerful Free Reverb, and This Week in Free Plug-in Stuff

enjoykkjuw


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

awesome, thanks! I can always use more vsts!


----------

